# The Cube



## Tren4Life (Feb 9, 2013)

Its 10 bucks off this weekend. I got the bundle.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 9, 2013)

Wth's a cube?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2013)

sparticus said:


> Wth's a cube?




A training program created by Westside Barbell... Oh I mean Brandon Lilly


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks pob....
Here I thought he was talking about the nintendo cube.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 9, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> A training program created by Westside Barbell... Oh I mean Brandon Lilly



which means you can't go wrong lol.  we're all getting some good gains on it.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 10, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> which means you can't go wrong lol.  we're all getting some good gains on it.



I am getting alittle bored with 5/3/1.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 10, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I am getting alittle bored with 5/3/1.



I did 5/3/1 for like eight months and got extremely bored with it also.  you'll enjoy the cube man.  it has a lot more dynamic days and rep days in it. keeps things switched up pretty good.


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 12, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> A training program created by Westside Barbell... Oh I mean Brandon Lilly



what does louie have to say about this lol


----------

